# Sunset Cove, Marco Island



## Bob_Atl (Jan 13, 2012)

Just an FYI.

This 36 unit condo is in the middle of a major upgrade.  All units are being upgraded...new floors, new stainless appliances & granite, new furniture, etc.  No assessment (good reserves) and 1/3rd of the cost being paid by 'new' developer (owner of unsold units) Orangelake.  20 units completed by Feb and all by midyear.

I purchased a couple of resale deeded weeks and am very happy to see a high end unit become higher end.


----------



## jhac007 (Jan 13, 2012)

ME too!!!!!!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 14, 2012)

What's it like owning a unit that's not even on the beach?  Actually, that area is getting nicer since they cut down the pines, cut off the road, and built Veteran's Park.  It's nice to have your boat there and stop at Wynn-Dixie for beer and sandwiches before heading out to the islands.


----------



## jhac007 (Jan 16, 2012)

Works good for me!  I have one unit on Marco Beach (may purchase another) and one off that is not that far from the beach.  The views are not bad of land and water, just not ocean.  I can walk over to Esplanade in a couple of minutes and that is one of my favorite spots on Marco Island.

Jim


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 16, 2012)

Bob_Atl said:


> Just an FYI.
> 
> This 36 unit condo is in the middle of a major upgrade.  All units are being upgraded...new floors, new stainless appliances & granite, new furniture, etc.  No assessment (good reserves) and 1/3rd of the cost being paid by 'new' developer (owner of unsold units) Orangelake.  20 units completed by Feb and all by midyear.
> 
> I purchased a couple of resale deeded weeks and am very happy to see a high end unit become higher end.



Nice to hear. I also own 3 resale weeks here!!!


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's nice to hear a little good news every now and then.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 16, 2012)

jhac007 said:


> Works good for me!  I have one unit on Marco Beach (may purchase another) and one off that is not that far from the beach.  The views are not bad of land and water, just not ocean.  I can walk over to Esplanade in a couple of minutes and that is one of my favorite spots on Marco Island.
> 
> Jim



The Guy Harvey Grille is out of business.  The owner is in jail for stealing artwork from both Guy Harvey and Wyland.  The new place is called Mango's, and I've heard some good things about it.


----------



## Bob_Atl (Jan 16, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> What's it like owning a unit that's not even on the beach?  Actually, that area is getting nicer since they cut down the pines, cut off the road, and built Veteran's Park.  It's nice to have your boat there and stop at Wynn-Dixie for beer and sandwiches before heading out to the islands.



For me, the beach is only part of the package.  I can drive to the beach or take the free shuttle.  A couple of hours of beach on any given day is enough.  For us, the there are other considerations.  A smaller complex, large individual units with a high degree of 'luxury' is important and something Sunset Cove has.  The ability to walk to a full service supermarket for the food for the full size kitchen is really nice and very economical.  The ability to walk to the waterfront restaurants in the Esplanade or in the other direction to the main shopping center is welcome.  As is the ability to walk home from these restaurants, no DUI issue here. Don't really need beachfront for trips to Naples, golf or boating into the everglades.

No area is perfect, at least not at my price point.  The combination of location, amenities, and unit quality at Sunset Cove works for us.  Especially when you consider the very low resale purchase cost and the weeks being perfect for us...last 2 weeks in February.


----------



## espnlola@msn.com (Feb 22, 2012)

We also own at sunset cove marco iland. But does any one have truble with whom to pay the mf for this year.  Summer Bay sent us a bill, which we paid also the crown club dues. Now they said we belong to Orange Lake, we are so confused. We call Summer Bay also Orange Lake, no one can gice us an esplanation. But summer bay got our money. 
Thanks for any info on this matter.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm thinking it has to do with the management company - in this case Orange Lakes. OL owns OLCC, Summer Bay, Sunset Cove, and several others around the country.

Similar to Wyndham. I own Star Island in Kissimmee, but my MFs go to Wyndham.

TS


----------

